# MRC Prodigy DCC System?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I see a lot of these on Ebay. I am aware that the top 2 recommendations are Digitrax and DCE but they are a little more than I want to spend at the moment.
I am using the Bachmann EZ Command now and it works OK. The 1 amp limit will be a problem in the future but I think 1.6 amp will be plenty.
I can run 2 HO sound locos and one N scale dcc loco at the same time. Eventually i want to add another N scale so i think the 1.6 amp will be plenty.
So.... what about MRC? Thanks; Don


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

Don Trinko said:


> I see a lot of these on Ebay. I am aware that the top 2 recommendations are Digitrax and DCE but they are a little more than I want to spend at the moment.
> I am using the Bachmann EZ Command now and it works OK. The 1 amp limit will be a problem in the future but I think 1.6 amp will be plenty.
> I can run 2 HO sound locos and one N scale dcc loco at the same time. Eventually i want to add another N scale so i think the 1.6 amp will be plenty.
> So.... what about MRC? Thanks; Don


I've got the MRC Prodigy Advance - new from ebay for about $50. I like it - probably not as feature packed or expandable as the 2 you mentioned, but it does what I want, and I can read back CV's too which is nice.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have the advanced squared and love it. I think they are good systems for beginners.


----------

